# Just got eggs do i remove the fakes



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

Question. My hens just started laying eggs the other day. Do I take the fake eggs out of the nesting boxes now that they are laying or remove them.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

You can take them out. If you find they start laying elsewhere, put them back in for a bit as a reminder to them. Once mine started laying, they were good about using the nest boxes automatically without a reminder.


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

I'd leave them in and remove the real ones. That way things look the same and the hens won't start looking for another nest.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

I leave mine in the boxes.. or anywhere they lay


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i left mine in the box as well.


----------



## maria (Dec 2, 2012)

My hens became very upset when I removed the fake eggs. After I put them back they settled down....almost as if they thought their eggs were stolen.


----------

